# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  طرفة ****!!!!!

## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*نكتة ع الطاير ****





مدرس جاتله بعثة لدولة أوروبية ، فأخد مراته وراح
هيَّ تسع شهور ومراته حامل وجابتله واد أبيض ، وشعره
أشقر ، وعيونه ملونة !!
الراجل استغرب وسألها : إيه ده  ؟
فجاوبته : وانا اعمل إيه ؟ إنت بتروح المدرسة ، وانا بقعد في البلكونة . إشي أوروبي رايح ، وإشي أوروبي جاي . الظاهر إني اتوحمت على واحد أوروبي
فهز صاحبنا راسه وقال لها : إذا الحكاية كده ، يبأه مافيش مشكلة
بعد فترة جاتله بعثة لدولة في أفريقيا . وكمان هيَّ تسع شهور ومراته حامل ، وجابتله واد أسود ، وشعره أكرت ، ومناخيره مفطوسة !!

اتنطط الراجل وقال لها : وإيه الواد ده كمان؟

قالت له : وانا اعمل إيه ؟ إنت بتروح المدرسة ، وانا بقعد في البلكونة . إشي أفريقي رايح ، وإشي أفريقي جاي . الظاهر إني اتوحمت على واحد افريقى

فهز صاحبنا راسه وقال لها : إذا الحكاية كده ، يبأة مافيش مشكلة


خلصت مدة البعثة ، و رجع الراجل على بلده ، وراح يزور أمه في الفلاحين
الست استغربت وبلـِّمِت ، وسألته : مين العيال دي ؟

قال لها : ولادي
قالتله : إزاي يعني ؟
فشرح لها إن مراته مرة اتوحمت على أوروبي ، ومرة على أفريقي
فهزت أمه راسها وقالتله : تعرف يا ابني أنا كمان حصل معايا كده وقت ما اولدتك .
قال لها : معقول يا امـَّه ؟ ماحكتيليش يعني قبل كده . 
ها إيه اللي حصل ؟
قالتله : أبداً ........ 
أبوك كان يروح الأرض وأنا قاعدة في الدار،
 إشي حمار رايح ، وإشي حمار جاي !!!

----------


## السيـدة

هههههههههههههه

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله اللرحمن الرحيم* 

*شكري للسيدة المحترمة* 
*على هذا المرور ..*
*وأضحك الله سنكِ ..*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


يسلموووو

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*ودامت السلامة* 
*موصولة لك* 
*يالغلا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
هههههههههههههههه استغفر الله 

يعطيك الف عافيه غناتي على الطرح الـ...

بنتظارك بكل جديد وظريف :)
دمتي ودام عطاك معنا~
*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جزيل العافية تحوفك* 
*غالية  ع هالمرور  الطيب ***

----------

